# WHAT ERA FOR THIS LOCO?



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

One of my favorite bashing victims for many years has been this Bachmann 0-4-0 loco. I'm picking them up in eBay for about $50. I've never had one fail in operation. The newer 1:20.3 version has the same motor block as the old loco but has a one piece body that doesn't lend itself to bashing as well as the old one. My question is this. Can anyone tell me what year the early version hit the market and when did the new version replace it. Anybody know?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Those have been on the market since the early 90's. I have a Walthers catalog from '92 that shows one in that years lineup. I got into the hobby about 2000 and the newer 1/22.5 versions with improved gears and metal siderods had just come on the market about 2001 or 2002 I believe. The 1/20.3 version came about 2006 or 7, it was right before San Val closed. I also dont like the 1/20 version... its just too darn big. If I want something that big I'd do 1/13.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bob, that was my first large scale locomotive 'Coal Creek Lumber Company'. It came in a set which came out in 1990 called 'The Lumber Jack' Product 90017. it also had a flatcar with logs and a caboose with track etc. I remember getting a second matching flatcar with logs and building a water tank from a tin with wood strips stuck around it. I kept the set for a few years then sold the lot. I got back into large scale several years later.

It looks as if your loco 'West Side Lumber Co.' came out in 1997. Here is some detailed info: Bachmann Porter 
Are you sure the motor blocks are the same? I'm think the new 1:20.3 one has improvements.
I always thought the early version had a nicer look to it. 

Yeah Vic, it was in 2006. I bought my 1:20.3 version from San Val when they were closing. They had probably been out for a little prior to that because I always wait for a deal! 

Andrew


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
The metal side rod version for the Porter first came out in 1997. This is also the one with the smooth, quiet drive, and rocking lead axle for 3 point suspension. It also had the split axle design. 
It was a good model, I still have mine too, axles never broke on mine. 

David.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Especially Garratt who came up with Loco Bill Canelos' very complete history on that loco. I have never worked with a plastic side rod version and that's probably a good thing. The loco in my post signature has two of the newer models that run all day on the Door Hollow Shortline at the train shows since 2002 and haven't failed yet. My only concern about them is that the wheels are showing a bit of wear. It would be nice if I could have the tires plated with something very hard and smooth. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I believe that's the version of the 0-4-0 that I have that I put radio control into a couple of years ago. It's the undecorated version, it has the metal side rods and the rocking lead axle.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I didn't realize there was an improved motor block design with metal rods on the 1:22.5 version. The earliest one I had, it's mechanism was a bit toy like which is one of the reasons I sold it later. I remember the wheels were thin metal like a tin can that was pressed to profile and plastic within the center. 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, that metal rod 1/22 version was by far the best version of this, it would run on bad track and was extremely reliable. But Bmann had to go and "improve" it with the 1/20 upsized version which is about 15% larger but has all the derigour electronic ozone producers that DC track guys like me find as useful as a rash, also they lost the 3 point suspension so now the 1/20 version is more prone to derailing on less than perfect track, they lost it to make room for the DCC electrobabble stuff inside. Thats also why they went to the big one piece body, so they had room for the e-gobbledy-****.









Bob dont buy up all of them, I might need one. Been thinking of dabbling in 7/8" and one of these is the best candidates for surgical donor.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, It's every man for himself in this business. However, I let one slip by last week when my top bid of $56 was beaten by one dollar. We'd better check with each other before going after the next one. There is one out there that someone is trying to get $125 for. As I have two of them in reserve, I might pass on the next. Go for it!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tell me about it, I lost a Piko factory kit that sold for under $50 by $2 simply because I wasn't paying attention at the end of bid... D'oh!


----------

